# ShedBoys cave.



## ShedBoy (May 14, 2011)

I have found some pictures of my machines when I moved them in. First is the mill it is a bigport turret mill which I got for a bargain price which had a heap of tooling. Moving it from the front the the shed/ granny flat was the hardest part. I under estimated the weight of the big girl 1.2 ton the scales said when I picked it up. My little box trailer was never the same again with all that weight on a small footprint in the middle of the trailer. Handy to be able to spin it anyway to balance it up. After door removal and ramp building it was home. I am the one dragging it up the ramp. Face cover dentist style.


----------



## ShedBoy (May 14, 2011)

My second love as my partner calls it. A HAFCO AL330a from machinery warehouse. Spent many hours with this thing. The room was a storage room for many years until I had to tear down my old shed but it is now a proper shed. This photo is 5 years old. I will send some more pics when I get back home from work.


----------



## ShedBoy (May 16, 2011)

Got home from a week away at work to some boxes ;D. Online shopping is going to rule my world. What did I get? Going to give this photo bucket thing a go so bear with me.




First is my suds pump. Grand total $6 bits from dump, out the back of harvey norman (electrical goods seller) and some retic fittings Enough to flood my machine. Just need to put a filter on return.




The good bits on the mill table 5C collet adapter, drawbar, square and hex holders. A 5c to er32 adapter. Some small boring bars and a 125mm swivel tilt vice.

Lets see if i got the photobucket thing right :-


----------



## ShedBoy (May 16, 2011)

:big: Yay it worked now some more.




Quote"5C-ER32 collet chuck Milling Chuck Holder Fixed Milling Lathe 
 Holding all ER32 collets ,
 Drawbar : 5C collet standard 

 Clamping Range : 1-20mm 

With 1PCS Half-moon Spanner :42-52
Made with DIN6499B 0.015MM (0.0005") Run-Out Tolerance 
High Grade DN65 Carbon Steel Material ,Precision Groud"
from ebay $47au


----------



## ShedBoy (May 16, 2011)

This vice certainly looks the business even got clocking blocks (Thats what Icall them) mounted on the base. Weighs about 30kg, seems solid I will mount it up and run the dti over it.


----------



## ShedBoy (May 16, 2011)

I just noticed this is "precision groud" must be a new style of machining :big:. Here it is in the 5c adapter. Feels nice and has same thread as drawbar. Tried some of my old collets that came with the mill and they fit well. dti will not lie.


----------



## ShedBoy (May 16, 2011)

Took a new picture of the lathe. I have had this thing for 7.5 years and only just cleaned that oil they pack it in off and reoiled it. Also change all three gearbox oils. Too pretty to use.





Yeah right it will be covered in swarf before long 8)


----------



## ShedBoy (May 16, 2011)

My mill conversion always draws interest so I will show it here. Comissioner of war and finance asks "What are you going to do with such a big oily thing". Well first thing was convert it to single phase so I could use it. On a side note I should have cleaned it first but you know. Back to the conversion.




Originally 3 phase 3hp 1450rpm :- what to do. Phase converter pricey. Went on the scrounge at a friends house nd located a grunfos pump with a naffed pump. 1.75hp 2600rpm. Bit fast and a bit wussy. Ger reduction and power multiplication needed. Remove centre bit from original motor and recycle it. Fit a 150mm pulley (I don't do imperial) weld up some steel, mount motor with a 76mm pulley and bearings and belt, wire it up and away it goes.




5 years service and has only required grease in the bearing. Oh and the whole lot mounts on the base plate of the end of the old motor. Alot cheaper than a phase converter. I was also able to use the orignal switch to control the direction of the new motor. 8)


----------



## ShedBoy (May 16, 2011)

Just got a message from my brother he left me a present outside the man room. A piece of 4140 apparently, how can you tell?




That is my size 11 thong and it is about 65mm diameter and about 2.7m long. I am sure it will come in handy at times. It is a driveshaft from a cat scraper, has a small radial crack in the splines on one end about 35mm in. It was going in the bin. SCORE ;D


----------



## rcfreak177 (May 16, 2011)

G,day

Love the suds pump set up, the axle will be high carbon steel equivalent to 4140 or better for sure, The online shopping thing is great. I do fly in fly out work as a drill fitter 2 and 1, did the same thing, I reckon 70% of my shop is from Ebay and other international stores. The shop you have appears to be set up well, Have you considered using the 3 phase motor on the mill and running it of a single phase to 3 phase variable frequency drive? much better than a single phase motor with more grunt too.

Baz.


----------



## metalmad (May 16, 2011)

Here some Karma for that mill conversion :bow:
Pete


----------



## ShedBoy (May 16, 2011)

rcfreak177  said:
			
		

> G,day
> 
> Love the suds pump set up, the axle will be high carbon steel equivalent to 4140 or better for sure, The online shopping thing is great. I do fly in fly out work as a drill fitter 2 and 1, did the same thing, I reckon 70% of my shop is from Ebay and other international stores. The shop you have appears to be set up well, Have you considered using the 3 phase motor on the mill and running it of a single phase to 3 phase variable frequency drive? much better than a single phase motor with more grunt too.
> 
> Baz.


Never had a prob with not enough grunt. Ironically I recently built a house on the same block of land so now have 3 phase in the shed. I will wait till I need to before I change it back to three phase. The original engine got trashed during the change.


----------



## ShedBoy (May 16, 2011)

metalmad  said:
			
		

> Here some Karma for that mill conversion :bow:
> Pete


Thanks Pete but it is not that special in there more crude than anything but effective.


----------



## vedoula (May 16, 2011)

neat shop!


----------

